# Turkey legs



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I cooked some in a slow cooker, with black-eyed peas & barley I found in the cupboard, It was amazingly good, I have no idea why!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine just getting olive oil and lemon/pepper. No time to do anything fancier today in between other DIY projects!



Nik333 said:


> I cooked some in a slow cooker, with black-eyed peas & barley I found in the cupboard, It was amazingly good, I have no idea why!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like to brown them up in a little oil in a dutch oven. You can use any turkey parts except the breast. I think thighs are the best for this. But legs are fine.
Also brown/soften up some onions and smashed garlic cloves in the dutch oven. Use some salt and pepper here.
Add a cup or so of chicken/turkey stock or water. Place in a 300f oven with lid on. Braise 1 hour.
After 1 hour add a cup or more of your favorite bottled BBQ sauce. Add more water or stock if needed. Bake 1 more hour.
This dish goes great with mashed potatoes as you will end up with a very nice silky gravy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

When 3 out of 3 cats won't eat your fresh raw turkey legs, after sniffing & considering, I say throw them out. (Not the ones I cooked).Too hot here! it's like having your own bacterial meter!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ewww, they must have been pretty bad. I wish my dog was that picky. I was out getting the grill going Saturday and had him on a leash... when I turned around to spread the coals the bugger stole a raw burger off the bench. No hesitation whatsoever! He was so proud of himself.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> Ewww, they must have been pretty bad. I wish my dog was that picky. I was out getting the grill going Saturday and had him on a leash... when I turned around to spread the coals the bugger stole a raw burger off the bench. No hesitation whatsoever! He was so proud of himself.





raylo32 said:


> Ewww, they must have been pretty bad. I wish my dog was that picky. I was out getting the grill going Saturday and had him on a leash... when I turned around to spread the coals the bugger stole a raw burger off the bench. No hesitation whatsoever! He was so proud of himself.


The car is hot. I tried to wash mud splatter off my leg yesterday & the bottled water from the car was too hot!


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Gonna cook some on the grill tonight.... and it is so hot I won't even have to turn on the gas.


The smoked one are good ,so are those HUGE ones look likeT-Rex legs.


----------

